# Warf bow question



## longbowdave1 (Aug 27, 2020)

Are there store bought fittings to put ILF limbs on a compound riser or are they custom made?


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 27, 2020)

What kind of Riser?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jake Allen said:


> What kind of Riser?


Well I'm not sure Jeff. I was just reading your old post from 2012 about warf calculations and info. I have an old Martin jaguar compound that is a 73# beast I have not shot in 15 years. I was going to dig it out and see if I can measure it up, and see if it is possible  to use.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jake Allen said:


> What kind of Riser?


Jeff you mentioned in your riser calculations that a standard riser is 25 inches. Is that measured as overall length of riser or limb bolt to limb bolt or something else??? The bow I have is a Martin cheetah not the jaguar, about 1998 vintage.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 28, 2020)

Did some research. Figured out how to measure the riser. It is measured center to center of bolts. I may have found a guy up here the machines aluminum adapter plates for the ilf limbs. I might just build a warf bow.....


----------



## frankwright (Aug 28, 2020)

It is a lot of fun and kind of addicting. I saw this compound Black Bear on sale on ebay with no bidders so I contacted the seller and told him I would give him $50 if he would ship me just the riser, he could keep the limbs,sights, a few arrows etc and he jumped at it.
I have enjoyed shooting it and kind of neat to repurpose an old compound!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 28, 2020)

frankwright said:


> It is a lot of fun and kind of addicting. I saw this compound Black Bear on sale on ebay with no bidders so I contacted the seller and told him I would give him $50 if he would ship me just the riser, he could keep the limbs,sights, a few arrows etc and he jumped at it.
> I have enjoyed shooting it and kind of neat to repurpose an old compound!


Nice bow Frank


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Full "Warf Speed ahead captain!".

Well I'm burning the candle at 4 ends right now. Working , working on getting ready for the season, fixing up my daughters house, and trying to get my up north camper shut down and winterized. Why not start the warf bow project? 

 So I have been in contact with Glen at Hawkeye Manufacturing about the ILF adapter plates and a lot of help and info on Warf Bows in general. A great guy and a wealth of knowledge. He is located in Northern Wisconsin. After some conversations back and forth, I was able to disassemble the Martin Cheetah Compound, Take measurements on the limb pockets, and Glen will machine them this week, and send along some full threaded limb bolts too. If all our calculations are correct, I will be building a 66 Inch 45# recurve. the riser is a 23 Inch Magnesium variety. I'll take some pictures along the way. I have to order the limbs, and a B-50 string.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Adapter plates being made, limbs ordered, string ordered! I'm looking forward to tinkering with this project.Still have to remove some of the accessories of the riser. Have to decide if I want to shoot off the elevated rest, or the shelf?????


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Donor is a 1998 Martin Cheetah,60-80 lb draw weight.  Here are a few pictures so far. Yesterday, I back down the limb bolts a few turns, stood up the bow and pushed down on the upper limb. I was able to unhook the bowstring, and remove the cables as well. Removed the limbs, and examined the limb pockets, so I could send measurements to Glen for the ILF adapter plates.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Cut a piece of rubber roofing membrane to fit the limb pocket, I may put theses in under the Adapter to quiet the bow, we'll see when it comes time to assemble the limbs and adapters to the riser. Another tip I saw, was to fill these voids with silicone to prevent them from acting like little echo chambers under the limbs. I don't know if it will, but I will try it???


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 1, 2020)

I ordered a 62", B50 string, from my buddy Barry on the big auction sight, great string for 9$, can't go wrong. According to the chart that Glen provided for me, 40# limbs should be around 45# @28" with my riser and medium limb combo. Got a pair of October Mountain Reaper 40# limbs coming. They are reasonably priced limbs designed for the hunter. Black glass and Maple I believe. If the bow works out, I may upgrade the limbs, or maybe get a set of longbow limbs for it????

Not much else I can do until parts arrive except remove the unwanted parts from the riser.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 2, 2020)

Looking good! I hope that it serves you well.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 2, 2020)

While talking to Glen, I asked him how many ILF adapters he makes. He said he averages Bout 10 pairs per month but always glad to make them for folks, and talk archery. If any one is ever looking to have some made , message me and I will pass on his email.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Parts are staring to arrive for the Warf bow.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 10, 2020)

My string for the Warf bow arrived in the mail this week. Glen just finished up machining the adapters yesterday.  Should be in the mail and on the way today. Hopefully tinkering with the warf bow next week.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 12, 2020)

Well, I was packing my clothes and gear for tomorrows hunt when I was interrupted by a mail delivery! Got the ILF plates today! I had to just see if they fit, and fit they did! I'll have to get this all set up when I get time, But I had to just get a sneak peak at the newest bow in the fleet. got to raise the brace height, play with the rest, string silencers, figure out which arrows it likes, and other stuff. Going to fun to play with this one.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 12, 2020)

After talking with Glen at Hawkeye Manufacturing, I used my digital calipers to measure the limb pockets, make a sketch, and send it to him.They came and fit PERFECTLY! Zero slop, zero modifying required, quality all the way! I sprayed the plates with some brown camo paint, and left the pockets where the limb studs slid in bare, to prevent any hang ups, or unnecessary friction when removing the limbs.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 12, 2020)

He also sent along full length thread limb bolts, and brass limb bushings. I reused my old limb washers.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 12, 2020)

got the rubber mounted in the limb pockets to keep things silent.

Here's the great fit in the limb pocket.

And the limb bolts in ready to rock.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 12, 2020)

That is turning out really nice!
Keep up the updates and shooting results!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 12, 2020)

frankwright said:


> That is turning out really nice!
> Keep up the updates and shooting results!


Will do Frank. I need to take this bow hunting soon. I have to see where the draw weight wound up. Might get a heavier set of limbs. I'll check the weight this week.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 13, 2020)

I testing the warf bow today and checked the weight on the tillering tree. I ordered 40# limbs, from the charts, they thought I would gain about 6#, with my length riser and medium length limbs combo. Turns out the 40# limbs give me 40# @ 28", or about 42# at my draw length. Just wee bit short of my 45# target weight.

I think 42# would still take out a deer at 15 yards, with a sharp head, and a well placed shot. I'll play around with it, and see if I want a heavier set of limbs. Maybe 45#,  Maybe 50# ???????

The 23" riser and the medium length limbs make it a 66" bow. Smooth drawing, and a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## wag03 (Sep 14, 2020)

That sounds like a perfect setup to me. Good luck with it.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 14, 2020)

Looks like a solid build. I’m sure that it’ll serve you well.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks guys. Me and the warf bow have a lot in common. Neither one of us is as strong or fast as we once were, but still have a strong desire to hunt.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Took time from my multi tasking day to play with the warf bow! All of my Trad bows are wooden bows that I shoot off the shelf, Except for this one that is. I decided to shoot an elevated rest of the Frankenstein bow. I never saw these since I dont have any rests at all, it's a magnetic rest. The wire swings out of the way on the shot, and the magnet pulls it back to shooting position. The hunting versions have a teflon sleeve on the wire, to quiet the rest while drawing the arrow. I just used a piece of insulation of of a 16 gauge solid wire, that's what electricians do. Just a dab of gel CA glue on the wire, and slid it on to lock it into place. Wow, extremely quiet, and work very well. Not bad for under 10$


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 15, 2020)

The brace height s about 8 1/4", the rest is on Beaver hide string silencers and so retro limb savers off the old compound as well. I'm shooting right at center shot, so I grab a variety of carbon arrows and headed to the backyard range, Time for the fun stuff! Some of the arrows were from the compound version of this bow, very stiff spine, but why not try them. They flew pretty well, but not the best choice. The nock is loosely set about 3/8 to 1/2 " above the rest.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 15, 2020)

The shaft that was the winner winner chicken dinner, was the GT hunter 3555. Wow, flew like darts and fast too! I also had a 3555 with a Eskimo, on a glue in adapter. First shot was about a 1 high, but hit like a ton of bricks. This thing will kill a deer!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 15, 2020)

I will be honest with you. This bow is heavy with the mag riser. That being said, it is dead calm in the hand, and almost as quiet of a bow as I have never heard. I was talking with Riley the wonder dog after shooting the bow. I am very tempted to take the thang out in the woods and hunt this weekend. Thanks to all the members on the forum who have passed along warf bow info, and to Glen At Hawkeye Manufacturing. Couldn't have built this thing with out your help.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 15, 2020)

By the way, the riser is from a Lynx magnum compound. Guess you have to many bows when you don't remember what the model of the bow you bought, is. Of course, that was in 1998, so I guess i just plain forgot!


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 17, 2020)

Good to see that the build was a success! 
It’s hard to beat those GT carbons. I’ve been shooting some of them for the past 14 years, 100 grain brass inserts with a 2117 aluminum footing and 150 grain heads up front for a total of 270 grains. They fly like darts and are as tough as nails. I flex em’ before shooting and they keep on making the cut.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 21, 2020)

A decision has been made. The warf bow is going to hunt this weekend. I rounded up six arrows to fill the Martin quiver, broadheads will be razor sharp itching to cut hide. I hung up this martin bow in 2005, been a long time since me and my old friend Martin hunted together. Can't wait.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Flung some more arrows of the warf bow today. I'm really liking the way it shoots! I ialso had 1 arrow with boogered up fletchings. I cut them off and did a 3 fletch of 4 in vanes on it for a rainy day arrow. It shoots true as well as the 5" fletched arrows. This weekend will be fun.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 27, 2020)

The Warf bow got to hunt this weekend.  Saw a total of 8 does, no bucks. Just about as close as you can get without making meat. Maybe next trip.


----------

